# Politics at the party



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

you know what *BUZZARD* this is gonna sound nasty, but I PURPOSELY did not invite one chick I work with because her mouth NEVER stops about the dang campaign...

all my other friends are ILLEGALs (nah, just kidding)--

I too have given this a thought and I so HOPE NOT...I mean really do I have to put a sign up that says, "LEAVE the ELECTION at the door, please" I will if I have to---I am sick of it PERIOD

<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

my mom is like that i have informed her not to discuss that. plus keep them busy with too many things they can't.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

three topics I've found,that set people off ,abortion,religion,and politics,best to take the militry moto "don't ask don't tell!

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I have lots of games, etc, to keep people busy. But there's always one that likes to run their mouth. I sure hope they don't... It's a party, let's keep it happy!

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

We solved this problem by making it all our closest friends from our campaign work the last year or so. I HAVE no Republican friends. We're going to talk politics all night because it's all we know. Problem solved.

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

How about making a game out of it? Have a no politics sign or something and then anytime someone is "caught" speaking about politics. . .erm do not know what to do to them. Heh, all I can think of is a water balloon but that does not fit halloween very well.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Hmmm, I'll think about that unknown. Sounds like an interesting idea....

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Scream Queen_
> 
> We solved this problem by making it all our closest friends from our campaign work the last year or so. I HAVE no Republican friends. We're going to talk politics all night because it's all we know. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


If it was only that simple, Scream Queen. My coworkers are all Republican, but most of my college friends are Democrat. I can get along with either, as long as politics don't come up. Ok, I can't stand my boss - but he invited himself (as usual). Maybe I SHOULD let my highly opinionated Democratic friend start bashing the President, that will get my boss to leave! LOL

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a couple of friends that put "no drama" right on their invites. They have friends that want to come that don't like some of the other guests... well, it's not 7th grade so they can't exactly say "I won't come if you invite her" (because the response would be... we'll miss you). It actually works. The last one was at the tiniest pub you've ever seen and there were at least 3 sets of exes there and no fights. It was just made known at the outset that whomever started the drama would be held accountable, so both parties just ignored each other. One guy there had at least 4 people attend that hate his guts and there was just simple, cold civility. I'm one of the "haters" and accidentally bumped into the guy. I said "excuse me" and continued on. It was like that all night. It doesn't mean that my friend's ex husband didn't sit in a booth and pout all night and whine to anyone that would listen (not many), but it wasn't very public and there were no scenes. Or, my other friend's ex-husband being there at the same time as her and her 20-years-younger boyfriend. It got uncomfortable and the ex decided to go home, but again, no scenes.

I know it's a slightly different angle than your dilemma, but I would (seriously) put a note on the door that said something like "Politics are off limits tonight. Feel free to discuss anything else, including the fabulous decor and mouth-watering food." Make a game of it. Anytime anyone brings up the election, they have to wear a stupid hat...representing the other party.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

I am not the conversation police. I assume my guests will treat each other with respect. I am more worried that the toilet will flush right all night, the food and beer won't run out and no one will try to drive drunk...

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

That's the attitude I took last year, Hecate. And then after the party some guests mentioned the argument between two guests and how it basically ruined the evening for some of them. That's what I want to avoid. If two people want to ruin their time, that's fine. But it shouldn't affect other's enjoyment.

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

"NO DRAMA" --LOL LOVE IT...
damn my 'bouncer' isn't going to make it..he's stuck in Michighan another few weeks **SIGH**

I won't have it we DON'T discuss Politics--primarily because we are ready to ralph everytime we see or hear another AD and we think BOTH canidates aren't worth a --- anyway

I agree Buzzard--found out last night that I may have another little problemo...One of my husbands co-workers is an over 40 drunk moron who doesn't know when to say when until he is falling down and then STILL has a dam beer in his hand..I DID NOT invite this idiot, he invited himself...

I told Gomez, well why don't you just tell him, "you have the INVITATION right because you NEED it to get it in--"

anyhow, it will be my pleasure to throw this one out..I may be 5 2 but don't EVEN think of compromising a party I put together mainly for the kids....

<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

DrunkBuzzard: Honestly, a host shouldn't have to worry about this on top of everything else. I'd keep it light, but maybe get a couple friends to keep their ears open. 

section deleted... for reasons not related to this forum.

As for the "no drama" parties... I'm not so much into this circle anymore, but getting invited to some of them was kind of a big deal, and if you pissed off the hostess of one of them you could get blacklisted. One guy got on her "list" and was disinvited from everything for months. From then on, he'd jump through hoops to get back in her good graces, so she meant the "no drama"! I'm not sure I want to expend that much energy... and I know I'm not that popular, so I'll just keep to inviting people I actually like. Too bad about the self-invitee, but I have no doubt you can handle him (the woman mentioned previously is about the same size and no one messed with her).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I discussed this with my wife and two friends last night. All liked the idea of putting a sign at the door basically stating politics are off topic. This is something I'll probably mull over until the last minute. Thanks for all the input peoples!

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Actually you guys I am going to MAKE a BIG SIGN at the entrance myself,

A BIG red NO symbol with the words POLITICS and DRAMA inside-- and under it in Parenthesis put (We mean it or you WILL be asked to LEAVE, immediately--this includes KIDS)

My son invited 2 of the MOST OBNOXIOUS little boys I have ever met in my life..NO MANNERS what so ever... WHAT my kid is doin hangin with them (only in school, I guess) I have no idea.... So since the damage is DONE, I have to deal with these little SHIATS and I tell you what...I WILL PERSONALLY drop their Butts off at home if I have ANY problem with them what so ever, just as fast as I will THROW Bill out, LMAO--

<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Speaking of obnoxious kids (& their parents)... years ago, I threw a party for the teens at my church (my last Halloween party) with a friend. It was unofficial, meaning not announced as an official gathering, because I was a young, single woman and couldn't possibly be allowed to officially work w/ teens. So, we just threw an invitation-only party and invited everyone. Just as the party was starting, one of the kids called and said, "I can come, but only if you come get me." LOL. Not sure why he and his family thought the party wasn't complete w/o him or that I'd respond to blackmail like that. I said "I'm so sorry you can't make it." It got pretty ugly, but they finally figured out that I meant it and drove him over. SO glad I wasn't allowed to do it officially after that. 

Oddly enough, for a giant worry wart, I'm not too worried about arguments at my party. I've worried about everything else! With an interesting mix of religions and political affiliations (I know we've got Liberatians, Democrats & Republicans, Pagans, Wiccans, Christians and who knows what else), it could get interesting, but except for the one drunk girlfriend, I don't anticipate any confrontations at all. The beauty of a small guest list, I guess! If it were a bigger party, I'd probably have to post a sign, too.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Good luck, everyone! 

SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I specifically invited all sorts of people to keep the party interesting. I do hope everyone acts like an adult about being respectful but brings their kid at heart. I figure if they bring the kid at heart.. politics shouldn't be too much of an issue. Lets hope CC


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Under the sign you should hang a skeleton with a noose!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I like that politics has not infected this site, Knock on wood!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Actually Markskin It's on a board SHAPED like a COFFIN 

I'll take a pic of it tomorrow and post it..it's going at the ENTRANCE....

<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## tangerinekiki (Oct 23, 2004)

Erlack! I myself, a teenager, know for a fact the three things (two above the other) that you shouldn't discuss. One, politics, two, relgions, and three-your likes and dislikes (makes others feel uncomfortable). 

My parents solve it the simple way: almost everyone who lives here is Republican. Yeah. And more often than not, the people they usually invite are too busy talking about who knows what to notice anything else.

Good luck to you. The sign sounds like a great idea, and I've done something like that before....minus the politics (not my fault if I'm one of the only people that I hang out with that actually knows about politics...or anything for that matter). Usually my signs say "Don't bring up the past. You do, and you're history."

Do I scare you? No. Do you want me too?


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I love the sign idea! I think next year the Hubby and I are going to have a HUGE "themed" Halloween party and invite friends and family (and a LOT of my own family are Republicans) so I might just have to make me a sign that says "NO DRAMA" also. Love the idea! Really cuts down on arguments that will ruin the mood of the evening.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I dont remember what president said this but I remember the quote,

If you are young,and are not liberal,you have no heart.
If you are old, and not conservative, you have no brain.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh Moon, I am in the same boat as your are with the brat child coming to my party. I have three girls and each were allowed to hand out three invitations to friends. I do this because siblings are always invited along too. Anyways, my five year old invited a very sweet little girl from her class to her party and unknown to me she just so happens to be the little sister of the most horriable thrid grade boy I know. For this very reason, if any parent is going to drop their child off and leave they have to give us a contact number and a back up number. Also, they recieve a card that states what time the party is over, our phone number, including a brief statement that ill mannered children who are not propmtly picked up will be sold as slave labor. On the political note, my hubby is a die hard republican and my neigbors are just as dedicated democrates. We throw the party togehter for all five of our kids and we have never had a problem. We may tease each other while setting up, but when the fog machines puff out their first eerie mist to the last strobe light turns off for the night... it is Halloween , no politics, worrying about bills, washing the dishes, or the hectic work week. Just the smell of leaves, giggles, bobbing for apples, candy corn and things that go bump in the night! Hoping the best for all of you ! Bree

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Get this said BRAT child asked if he could ride bus home with my son...3:30PM! PArty starts at 7:30pm...I asked my kids, _"DID HELL freeze over and I don't know about it????"_

I don't see this kid lasting 15 minutes let alone 4 hours before...LOL!

My friends are ALL different, diverse individuals not all same "Political party" nor of the same faiths....

they are alot like I am --we all Dance our lives to a different drummer and can be kinda opinionated at times me included.....

dam just realized I am signed in as my daughter, due to I am ON her COMPUTER< LMAO

<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

IM changing my political affiliation to the Halloween Forum Party!!!
I am Marksin, and I approve this message.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

lol Marksin , now if we could get someone on the ballot Tuesday I might make a better effort in getting out of bed to head to the polls!Think of what we could do with the white house lawn for Halloween!


If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've gotta ask...did politics come up at anyone's party? Or did everything go well conversation wise?

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I spoke privately with the individuals that were more likely to voice their opinion, and they all agreed to keep quiet about politics at the party. So no problems for me!

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you
http://users.1010internet.com/christopherg


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

It was actually very briefly brought up at our party, but at the very end, with just a few people sitting around and chatting. Very differing opinions, but all presented respectfully.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

We can all wish that people remain in a good mood when they are supposed to be socializing.
I saw a sign on the door of a tavern in Tallahassee that said something like,"No Bad Moods allowed inside" or something like that?
(But alcohol is a depressant! So how would this stand a chance of working?) Wishfull thinking strikes again!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

